# Habt ihr schon mal etwas bei einem Telefon-Gewinnspiel gewonnen?



## Bauschaum7 (19. September 2019)

Umfrage !

Wir sind ja ziemlich viele .

Hat jemand schonmal bei einer telefonischen Fernsehverlosung 0,50cent/min  . / SMS  gewonnen bzw kennt ihr jemand ?

Ich hab bis jetzt glaub 4-5 mal angerufen und jedesmal wurde vom Band gesagt  :"  Ihr Anruf wurde gezählt ...... "

Darfst  ruhig sagen was , wenn es nicht 3mio sind  

Über feedback würden wir uns freuen  ^^


----------



## Dragon AMD (19. September 2019)

Wer da anruft hat nicht mehr alle Tassen im......

Das ist nur verarsche da man nicht nachvollziehen kann wer gewonnen hat und ob überhaupt jemand gewinnt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bauschaum7 (19. September 2019)

Pro7 bzw Galileo ,  Taff auch nicht ?    ,     aber der eine hat schonmal gewonnen!  Bzw kennt jemand ^^

Beim Lotto kannst du es auch nicht nachvollziehen   ,  wenn die jeden 3ten Jackpott in die eigene Taschen stecken reicht das auch , und in der heutigen Digitalisierung sollte das kein Problem sein  das die Zahlen nix treffen bzw zumal die Lottozahlen nicht mehr live kommen sondern  30 min verzögert    wer böses denkt

in der Zeit kann man locker 5 Ziehungen aufzeichnen ,  und sucht sich dann die billigste raus 

Aber eigentlich geht es hier ums Anrufen !


----------



## JoM79 (19. September 2019)

Ich hab da mal was gewonnen, 50 Cent auf meiner Rechnung.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (19. September 2019)

Vielleicht wurde die Umfrage auch im falschen Forum gestellt ,  glaub ja nicht wirklich das von uns viele da anrufen   ^^

aber Zwehmarkfutscht hab ich och schon bezahlt  ,  zum testen ...  die warn dann aber och futsch ^^

Eigentlich sollte man das per Gesetz verbieten  , weil meisten rufen da glaube ich die minderbemittelten an die eh schon kaum Kohle haben .  Und sowas ist echt verwerflich.


----------



## Lexx (19. September 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ich hab bis jetzt glaub 4-5 mal angerufen


lol, da fehlt noch eine 1000er-Potenz und die nötige Gier und Unvernunft.

2 Buddys von mir arbeiten in solchen Agenturen, beim ÖR und einem ÖR-nahen Unternehmen.
Ums kurz zu machen: das ist alles Fake. Die leben und profitieren von deinen Anrufen.
Und das ganz ordentlich.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (19. September 2019)

hab in 20 Jahren wirklich nur  4-5 mal angerufen 

Deswegen wollte ich den thread aufmachen .

Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr  !  .....   aber vielleicht hat trotzdem jemand mal gewonnen ^^


----------



## PHENOMII (19. September 2019)

Bei mir wars tatsächlich mal bei Galileo. Mit nem Anruf einen Bravia, eine Ps3 und einen Ipod Classic abgestaubt.

Ist aber bestimmt schon 10 Jahre her.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (19. September 2019)

hast du keine Fotos von dem Beleg gemacht  ?


----------



## PHENOMII (19. September 2019)

Beleg? Kann dir nen Foto von dem noch vorhandenen ipod machen. Der TV steht ebenfalls noch im Schlafzimmer. Hatte damals nen Brief zugeschickt bekommen. Dort haben sich die Gewinne angekündigt und zwei Wochen später klingelte ein Paketbote bei mir mit der Bitte, ihm doch beim tragen zu helfen.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (19. September 2019)

Schade das du den Brief nicht mehr hast


----------



## PHENOMII (20. September 2019)

Könnt mal am Wochenende auf die Suche gehen. Falls ich was finde dann schicke ich dir das Ding via PM.


----------



## der_yappi (20. September 2019)

Ich hab bei SWR3 mal einen Elch gewonnen... Zählt das auch?


----------



## Bauschaum7 (20. September 2019)

Nicht wirklich  , was kost son Ding an der Losbude ?   ^^

Dachte schon eher an sowas wie 5000€ + 3 Handy´s und zwei Konsolen  
Oder ein Auto  .


----------



## der_yappi (20. September 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich  , was kost son Ding an der Losbude ?   ^^
> 
> Dachte schon eher an sowas wie 5000€ + 3 Handy´s und zwei Konsolen
> Oder ein Auto  .



So war deine Frage aber nicht gestellt.
Und woher soll ICH wissen an was DU denkst... 

Und was das Dingens kostet?
Aktuell knapp en Zehner => SWR3-Service – SWR3 Elch (klein)



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Umfrage !
> 
> Wir sind ja ziemlich viele .
> 
> ...


----------



## JoM79 (20. September 2019)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Und woher soll ICH wissen an was DU denkst...



Das weiss glaube ich niemand hier.


----------



## RyzA (20. September 2019)

Das ist die reinste Abzocke! Da würde ich niemals anrufen.


----------



## colormix (20. September 2019)

Da wo viele  Mit machen  sind  die  Chancen  auch gering was zu Gewinnen.

Als  Kind habe  ich aus  den  Micky Maus Zeitschriften jedes Preisausschreiben gewonnen zum  Ärger  meiner Eltern , weil Große Geschenke im laufe  des  Jahren  zu  hause an kamen


----------



## Bauschaum7 (14. Oktober 2019)

Mich würde aber echt interessieren wieviele da wirklich anrufen und wieviel Geld dabei generiert wird .  Vielleicht könnte man bei Pro7 und Co mal nachfragen lassen .... hmmm

Aber glaube die werden keine Auskunft geben wollen ,  weil es Abzocke bzw Schwarzgeld für Umme ist  .....


----------



## ich558 (15. Oktober 2019)

Warum sollte es bei Pro 7 und Co Abzocke sein? Die Preise werden meist von anderen Seiten als Werbung gesponsert. Und was das mit Schwarzgeld zu tun haben soll frag ich mich auch?


----------



## Research (15. Oktober 2019)

Glaube war Energy Berlin, 2 Southpark-Staffeln auf DVD.
Für je einen Anruf.
War Abenden. Wurde leider abgebrochen da ich als EINZIGER! angerufen hatte.
(Mein alter Herr meinte damals zu mir, "ruf mal an, die haben seit 10 Minuten keinen dran. Den Spaß gönnen wir uns einmal.")

Ist jetzt ü10 Jahre her.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (21. Oktober 2019)

Bei jedem Scheiß Euren Senf dazugeben , aber zu blöd zum voten ?
Soviele Zuschauer hier und keiner macht bei der Umfrage mit ,  wassn lohs hier  ...

Ich glaube das Ergebnis ist eindeutig xD


----------



## Bauschaum7 (10. Dezember 2019)

Hab noch paarmal angerufen   ....  meinen Broker


  ,   und hab gesagt der soll AMD  kaufen  .   Hab ich mehr davon   xD


----------



## Bauschaum7 (18. Juni 2020)

18,75 %    \o/  ........

Lufthansa in 3 Monaten   ,  zum Release der 3080ti      jump   YouTube


----------



## P2063 (19. Juni 2020)

in 3 Monaten kommt die zweite Corona Welle, dann geht es erst richtig bergab mit Fluggesellschaften, Reiseveranstaltern und dem Event Business.

Ich werd zusehen meine Aktien und ETFs bis dahin los zu sein und alles in Krypto gesteckt zu haben. Nach dem Crash dann vielleicht S&P500 nachkaufen. Der gesamte Markt ist doch momentan vollkommen überkauft.

Und überhaupt, was hat das mit dem Topic zu tun?


----------



## Mahoy (19. Juni 2020)

Bei Telefon-Gewinnspielen ist *garantiert* jeder Anruf ein Gewinn!

Für den Veranstalter des Gewinnspiels.



(Sag' mal, Bauschaum, hast du dich nicht erst kürzlich mächtig über Glücksspiel aufgeregt? Telefon-Gewinnspiele sind im Grunde nichts Anderes ...)


----------

